# Steatocranus Casuarius Finally Breeding :)



## avy1219 (Jan 8, 2006)

Well finally mine have had there first batch of fry. I noticed the female and male doing the shimmy shake dance a few days ago and now they are both inside there cave and when they give me a glimpse i can see eggs all over on the inside. I have some pics of the eggs in the cave, and i'll try to get more pics as the fry progress.


----------

